# Hi



## lele (Feb 28, 2009)

Hi everybody, i am new to this forum and new to Halloween. I moved here from Italy where they do not celebrate Halloween, or at least they do not celebrate it as they do here in USA.
I'm sure i will have fun here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome lele..
Glad you have joined us ..
hope we inspire you to great things.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ah welcome aboard and welcome to you addiction


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Welcome!!!!!!


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome LeLe. Glad you have caught to halloween bug. Soon you will be one of us.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome to the USA and to a great forum LeLe. This place is filled with great ideas, great props, and great people.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

naberhoodhaunts said:


> Welcome LeLe. Glad you have caught to halloween bug. Soon you will be one of us.


ONE of US, One of US....Oh yeah...Welcome..


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome, you found a great place.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard lele


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. What state are you living in?


----------



## lele (Feb 28, 2009)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. What state are you living in?


I live in TX. My wife is a big Halloween addict, also October is a special month as we got married in october and our 2 daughters were both born in october


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Lele!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

howdy. glad to have you


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you lele....October is awesome!
My boy was born in Oct as well.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome! hope you find halloween one of the best times of the year!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

hola!


----------

